# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο κινήσεων δεξαμενόπλοιων στα Ελληνικά λιμάνια

## Espresso Venezia

> Το CHRISTOS XIV και το APOLLON έφυγαν από το  Πέραμα με προορισμό και τα δύο τον Αθερινόλακο που βρίσκεται στα Νότια  της Σητείας. Ξέρει κανείς ....γιατί??





> Πρέπει να βρίσκονται εκεί όταν το  πετρελαιοφόρο που μεταφέρει καύσιμα για τον ΑΗΣ Αθερινόλακκου βρίσκεται  στο λιμάνι του ΑΗΣ. Είναι πολύ πιθανό το marinetraffic να δείξει   πετρελαιοφόρο με προορισμό τον Αθερινόλακκο κάποια στιγμή καθώς  πλησιάζει. Στο λιμάνι δένουν και φορτηγά που μεταφέρουν εξοπλισμό όταν  γίνεται προσθήκη νέων μονάδων.
> Υπάρχει επίσης ένα αλιευτικό καταφύγιο στο λιμάνι
> Συνήθως πηγαίνουν ρυμουλκά από το Ηράκλειο ή τα Χανιά.
> ΑΗΣ=ατμοηλεκτρικός σταθμός





> Το δεξαμενόπλοιο SEAPROMISE IMO 9247479  εμφανίζεται τώρα στο marinetraffic να πηγαίνει στον Αθερινόλακκο. Αλλά η  καταχώριση είναι κάπως περίεργη - αναχώρηση από το Συρί του Θορικού  (μήπως είναι και εκεί σταθμός της ΔΕΗ) και προβλεπόμενη ώρα αφίξεως  2018-08-31 17:00 (ίσως 2018-08-01 17:00).





> Ναι είναι σταθμός της ΔΕΗ 2-3 χιλιόμετρα βόρεια από  το Λαύριο. Πήγα εκεί πριν κανένα μήνα που επισκέφτηκα το Λαύριο για  φωτογράφηση. Έχει μονάδες πετρελαίου και μια νεότερη με φυσικό αέριο (5  συνολικά νομίζω). Του Αθερινόλακκου είναι μονάδες με καύσιμο χαμηλού  θείου οπότε πρέπει να είναι το ίδιο και οι πετρελαϊκές μονάδες του  Λαυρίου. Το συνηθίζει η ΔΕΗ αυτό να στέλνει καύσιμα σε 2 ή περισσότερες  περιοχές σε ένα ταξίδι. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει με τις "κλασικές" μονάδες στα  Λινοπεράματα Ηρακλείου και αυτές στη Ρόδο όπου συνήθως έρχεται ένα πλοίο  και ξεφορτώνει και στις δύο.
> Εδώ και λίγες πληροφορίες για τη νεότερη μονάδα του Λαυρίου (με φυσικό αέριο) :
> https://www.metka.com/el/tomeis-dras...-kyklou-378-mw





> Βλέπω στο Σύρι το μικρό Δ/Ξ Κάρπαθος και το  Ρ/Κ Christos XXXVI, ενώ σε 1.5 μίλι περιμένουν το Δ/Ξ DELTA SPIRIT και  το ICE HAWK. Νομίζω το τελευταίο το έχω δεί στα Λινοπεράματα. Μήπως η  ΔΕΗ έχει δημιουργήσει δικό της σταθμό καυσίμων στο Λαύριο;





> Εκεί δίπλα είναι ένα εργοστάσιο με  χημικά.Ίσως κάποια καραβάκια όπως του Μελισσανίδη να είναι γιά αυτό.
> Αυτά που είναι στο 1,5 ν.μ. μπορεί να είναι διερχόμενα από το Λαύριο.





> Το KARPATHOS έχει ήδη φύγει για την Ρόδο. Αν  αγκυροβολήσει στη Σορωνή, μπορεί βασίμως να υποτεθεί ότι μεταφέρει  diesel για τον εκεί σταθμό ηλεκτρισμού.
> Για το DELTA SPIRIT πράγματι είναι δύσκολο να είναι για την ΔΕΗ, από την  άλλη είναι η περιοχή συνηθισμένο αγκυροβόλιο για πλοία αυτού του  μεγέθους;





> Το KARPATHOS τώρα λέει προορισμό Κάρπαθος,  άρα η θεωρία μου καταρρέει. Εκτός εάν υποθέσω εργοστάσιο της ΔΕΗ στην  Κάρπαθο





> Το  KARPATHOS, αφού παρέμεινε για 6 ώρες περίπου στο βόρειο μέρος του όρμου  Πηγάδια, συνέχισε για την Ρόδο. Έχει αγκυροβολήσει 0.9nm ΒΑ  εγκαταστάσεων (που κατά τον χάρτη της Navionics) είναι σταθμός  ηλεκτροπαραγωγής. Επίσης το Δ/Ξ NAOUSSA, προερχόμενο από την Ελευσίνα,  φαίνεται αγκυροβολημένο μπροστά από τον σταθμό σε απόσταση 0.2nm στο  σημείο που ο χάρτης δείχνει το άκρο υποθαλασσίου αγωγού.
> Το ICE HAWK από χθες έχει δέσει στην προβλήτα του λιμανιού στο Σύρι Λαυρίου με το ρυμουλκό CHRISTOS XXXVI δίπλα του.


Να βοηθήσω παίρνοντας την πρωτοβουλία ανοίγματος νέου θέματος για τις κινήσεις δεξαμενόπλοιων.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

Το NAOUSSA ολοκλήρωσε την εκφόρτωση καυσίμου στην ΔΕΗ Ρόδου χθες 03.08.2018 το απόγευμα και επιστρέφει στην Ελευσίνα μέσω Τήλου.
Σήμερα το πρωί το KARPATHOS μετακινήθηκε κοντά στο άκρο του υποθαλασσίου αγωγού.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

Το Δ/Ξ ICE HAWK που είχε προσεγγίσει στην προβλήτα της ΔΕΗ στο Συρί Λαυρίου στις 2018-08-02 08:15 αναχώρησε σήμερα στις 2018-08-04 08:15 με προορισμό τα Λινοπεράματα (όπου υπάρχει άλλο ένα εργοστάσιο της ΔΕΗ).

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

Το Δ/Ξ ICE HAWK έφθασε χθές 04-08-18 21:00 στα Λινοπεράματα και έχει αγκυροβολήσει μπροστά από το Παλιόκαστρο.
Μπροστά από τις εγκαταστάσεις της ΔΕΗ στα Λινοπεράματα βρίσκεται το Δ/Ξ TAXIARCHIS, ερχόμενο από την Ελευσίνα (βλέπω μάλιστα ότι είχε περάσει από το στενό Σαλαμίνος Περάματος). Ενδιαμέσως είχε παραμείνει για 8 ώρες περίπου στο Μονόλιθο Σαντορίνης, στο άκρο αγωγού.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

Το Δ/Ξ KARPATHOS ολοκλήρωσε την εκφόρτωση καυσίμου στον σταθμό ηλεκτρισμού Ρόδου και αναχώρησε στις 2018-08-05 11:00. Από 2018-08-06 08:00 είναι αγκυροβολημένο στο Σύρι στο Λαύριο
Το ICE HAWK παραμένει αγκυροβολημένο στα Λινοπεράματα.
Το TAXIARCHIS ολοκλήρωσε την εκφόρτωση και αναχώρησε από τα Λινοπεράματα στις 2018-08-05 16:00, είναι τώρα αγκυροβολημένο στην Ελευσίνα.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

Το Δ/Ξ ICE HAWK, το οποίο είχε φθάσει στις 04-08-18 21:00 στα Λινοπεράματα μετακινήθηκε στις 07-08-18 09:00 
μπροστά από τις δεξαμενές του σταθμού της ΔΕΗ. Στην περιοχή έχει φθάσει το Ρ/Κ MENTORAS για υποστήριξη της εκφόρτωσης.

Το Δ/Ξ KARPATHOS αναχώρησε από το Σύρι στις 2018-08-07 07:48 με προορισμό την Σαντορίνη.
Αν καταλήξει στον εκεί σταθμό, είναι πιθανό ότι σταθμός του Λαυρίου λειτουργεί ως κέντρο ανεφοδιασμού όλων των σταθμών της ΔΕΗ.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

Μηπως ξέρει κάποιος από που έρχεται το Δ/Ξ SEAPROMISE που πλέει τώρα στο Κρητικό με προορισμό το Συρί;
Το είχαμε δεί αρχές Αυγούστου στον Αθερινόλακκο.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

Το Δ/Ξ KARPATHOS το οποίο φαίνεται να μεταφέρει καύσιμα από το Συρί σε εργοστάσια της ΔΕΗ, στο τελευταίο ταξίδι του αγκυροβόλησε και έμεινε για μεγάλο διάστημα στο ΝΔ άκρο της Ρόδου (αντί στο μέσο της βόρειας ακτής όπως συνήθως) και τώρα επιστρέφει στο Λαύριο. Ξέρει κάποιος αν υπάρχει και εκεί εργοστάσιο της ΔΕΗ ή άλλες εγκαταστάσεις καυσίμων;

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

Το Δ/Ξ SEAVALOUR (IMO:                     *9315771,*Gross Tonnage:                 *29348* ) έφθασε σήμερα στο Συρί στις 2018-08-22 08:05. Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος τον λιμένα αναχωρήσεως;
Μαζί με το SEAPROMISE φαίνεται ότι τροφοδοτούν το εργοστάσιο της ΔΕΗ στο Λαύριο με καύσιμα. Από το Λαύριο, τα SEAPROMISE, ICEHAWK, KARPATHOS, RODOS τροφοδοτούν διάφορους σταθμούς στο Αιγαίο.
Τα Δ/Ξ TAXIARCHIS, NAOUSSA, KITHNOS ξεκινούν από την Ελευσίνα. Είναι πιθανό από την Ελευσίνα να γίνεται τροφοδοσία με Diesel και από το Συρί με Μαζούτ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Δ/Ξ SEAVALOUR (IMO:                     *9315771,*Gross Tonnage:                 *29348* ) έφθασε σήμερα στο Συρί στις 2018-08-22 08:05. Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος τον λιμένα αναχωρήσεως;
> Μαζί με το SEAPROMISE φαίνεται ότι τροφοδοτούν το εργοστάσιο της ΔΕΗ στο Λαύριο με καύσιμα. Από το Λαύριο, τα SEAPROMISE, ICEHAWK, KARPATHOS, RODOS τροφοδοτούν διάφορους σταθμούς στο Αιγαίο.
> Τα Δ/Ξ TAXIARCHIS, NAOUSSA, KITHNOS ξεκινούν από την Ελευσίνα. Είναι πιθανό από την Ελευσίνα να γίνεται τροφοδοσία με Diesel και από το Συρί με Μαζούτ.


Τα SEAPROMISE κ SEAVALOUR  ( Thenamaris του Ν.Μαρτίνου ) είναι product tankers κ δεν παίρνουν μαζούτ.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

Το δεξαμενόπλοιο SIKINOS (IMO:                     *9312901* ) προερχόμενο από την Ναπολι και με προορισμό GRATL πλέει με χαμηλή ταχύτητα (~5kn) σε μικρή απόσταση από το λιμάνι του Αθερινόλακκου. Προς τα εκεί πλέει και το ρυμουλκό Christos XL (πιθανότατα έχει ήδη φθάσει, το τελευταίο στίγμα, στο Παλαίκαστρο έφθασε προ 12 ωρών). Πιθανότατα το SIKINOS μεταφέρει καύσιμο για το εκεί εργοστάσιο ηλεκτρισμού. Συνήθως η εκφόρτωση γίνεται παρουσία δύο ρυμουλκών.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Το δεξαμενόπλοιο SIKINOS (IMO:                     *9312901* ) προερχόμενο από την Ναπολι και με προορισμό GRATL πλέει με χαμηλή ταχύτητα (~5kn) σε μικρή απόσταση από το λιμάνι του Αθερινόλακκου. Προς τα εκεί πλέει και το ρυμουλκό Christos XL (πιθανότατα έχει ήδη φθάσει, το τελευταίο στίγμα, στο Παλαίκαστρο έφθασε προ 12 ωρών). Πιθανότατα το SIKINOS μεταφέρει καύσιμο για το εκεί εργοστάσιο ηλεκτρισμού. Συνήθως η εκφόρτωση γίνεται παρουσία δύο ρυμουλκών.


Πράγματι το SIKINOS έχει προσεγγίσει στο λιμάνι του Αθερινόλακκου, όπως και το Christos XL. Στην περιοχή βρίσκεται επίσης Christos LI.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πράγματι το SIKINOS έχει προσεγγίσει στο λιμάνι του Αθερινόλακκου, όπως και το Christos XL. Στην περιοχή βρίσκεται επίσης Christos LI.


To ΣΙΚΙΝΟΣ  (2006/37620 dwt) είναι ένα product της Εletson.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

Το δανικό Δ/Ξ NORD HUMMOCK, που ξεκίνησε από την Θεσσαλονίκη, κατευθύνεται στον Αθερινόλακο, που είναι και ο προορισμός των Ρ/Κ CHRISTOS XL και CHRISTOS XXV.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το δανικό Δ/Ξ NORD HUMMOCK, που ξεκίνησε από την Θεσσαλονίκη, κατευθύνεται στον Αθερινόλακο, που είναι και ο προορισμός των Ρ/Κ CHRISTOS XL και CHRISTOS XXV.


Aπορώ πώς κάνει εσωτερική μεταφορά με ξένη σημαία δεν υπάρχει προσφερόμενο με ελληνική;;;

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Aπορώ πώς κάνει εσωτερική μεταφορά με ξένη σημαία δεν υπάρχει προσφερόμενο με ελληνική;;;


Και τα SEAPROMISE, SEAVALOUR που είχαν πάει παλιότερα είναι με σημαία Μάλτας.
Με παραξενεύει και η αναχώρηση από την Θεσσαλονίκη, υπάρχουν εκεί εγκαταστάσεις επεξεργασίας και αποθήκες καυσίμου;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και τα SEAPROMISE, SEAVALOUR που είχαν πάει παλιότερα είναι με σημαία Μάλτας.
> Με παραξενεύει και η αναχώρηση από την Θεσσαλονίκη, υπάρχουν εκεί εγκαταστάσεις επεξεργασίας και αποθήκες καυσίμου;


  Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι ,πρόκειται γιά κοινοτικές σημαίες οπότε δεν τίθεται θέμα.
Στη Θεσ/νίκη έχει διυλιστήριο.

----------

